#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-07-22
<edmael> Buonasera a tutti nel frattempo
<edmael> Una domanda: più o meno la riunione quanto durerà?
<mlazzari2> edmael,  2 ore circa, per altre domande entra in #ubuntu-it-doc questo canale è loggato ;)
<jeremie2> Salve a tutti
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, jeremie2: sera
<jeremie2> Salve xdatap1
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  ciao ciao a tutti
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, jeremie2: era per vedere se voi c'eravate, aspettiamo qualche minuto ancora
<jeremie2> OK
<maegras> salve a tutti, vengo a sentire (leggere) quel che si dice
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, jeremie2 iniziamo?
<jeremie2> Si
<mlazzari2> oki
<xdatap1> ok, allora intanto iniziamo presentandoci, a vantaggio del LOG
<xdatap1> <-- Paolo Sammicheli
<mlazzari2> → Matteo Lazzari
<jeremie2> <- Jeremie Tamburini
<Claudinux> <-- Claudio Arseni
<edmael> → Edoardo Maria Elidoro
<totopalma> → Salvatore Palma
<maegras> -> Marco Rofei
<xdatap1> bene, passiamo con l'argomento di oggi
<xdatap1> analisi di quanto fatto, come migliorare e passi futuri
<xdatap1> in coda varie ed eventuali, se ci saranno
<xdatap1> per chi non è pratico di queste riunioni, si cerca di mantenere il discorso pulito
<xdatap1> per chiedere la parola si scrive "/me si prenota" e si parla quando viene ceduta la parola
<xdatap1> scrivendo /me si prenota viene così:
 * xdatap1 si prenota
<xdatap1> due parole su quanto fatto
<xdatap1> le pagine del gruppo sono state riorganizzate abbastanza in tempi brevi e devo dire che si presentano molto bene
<xdatap1> anche la guida in 10 passi è piaciuta molto e altri gruppi l'hanno inserita tra i passi per iniziare
<gikbuntu> Eccomi sono arrivato anche io
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, il log di quanto è stato già detto è scritto qua: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/07/22/%23ubuntu-it-meeting.html
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, non aggiornato in tempo reale, quindi ogni tanto ricarica la pagina
<xdatap1> tornado al discorso
<xdatap1> quindi, sulla riorganizzazione delle pagine sembra un buon punto di partenza
<xdatap1> dopo quello abbiamo riorganizzato la struttura del gruppo, inserendo il criterio minimo di partecipazione e cercando di semplificare molto come partire
<xdatap1> l'idea dietro a quello è che il gruppo doc debba diventare sempre più uno dei gruppi da cui è possibile iniziare a contribuire
<xdatap1> in quanto, se organizzato opportunamente, si presta a offrire lavori di difficoltà crescenti partendo da un minimo ragionevole
<xdatap1> prima dell'organizzazione il gruppo era composto da 4 persone, un editore e 3 admin
<xdatap1> ad oggi abbiamo: 5 redattori 1 editore 3 operatori e 2 coordinatori. Totale 11 persone
<xdatap1> Gli obiettivi che avevamo buttato là, per poter dire "abbiamo avuto successo" erano di un ambizioso 15 redattori e 5 editori
<xdatap1> quindi abbiamo ancora molto da fare :)
<xdatap1> altra iniziativa, ancora in corso, è il rinnovo della guida stilistica che ha iniziato jeremie2 
<xdatap1> e occorre pensare e pianificare una nuova campagna di promozione del gruppo per continuare a raccogliere nuovi contributori
<xdatap1> intanto per quanto esposto fin ora, ci sono interventi?
<jeremie2> Volendo si
<xdatap1> la parola a jeremie2 
<jeremie2> sulla guida stilistica
<jeremie2> A parte i lavori organizzativi
<jeremie2> il grosso del lavoro da svolgere sul wiki riguarda la rvisione delle pagine
<jeremie2> cioè controllare e correggere le pagine in modo che risultino coerenti fra loro come impostazione.
<jeremie2> Il fatto di "dover" essere obbligati a seguire certe regole
<jeremie2> è stato (almeno) in passato 
<jeremie2> un po' un problema.
<jeremie2> Quindi quello che mi chiedevo è: è il caso di rivedere parte delle regole per semplificarle ulteriormente,
<jeremie2> o quelle attuali le possiamo ritenere adeguate?
 * mlazzari2 si prenota
 * gikbuntu si prenota
<jeremie2> Prego mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> mah, alla fine le cose da sapere sono bene scritte nella tua pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GlossarioRapido
<mlazzari2> poi l'importante come scrivevo oggi nel forum
<mlazzari2> è di scrivere il meno possibile
<mlazzari2> cioè le guide devo assomigliare più a dei manuali
<mlazzari2> se poi qualcuno vuole approfondire usa wikipedia o ne discute al bar del forum
<mlazzari2> comunque direi di mantenere l'impronta che c'è ora, non vorrei che diventasse un caos ;)
<mlazzari2> finito
<jeremie2> Prego gikbuntu
<gikbuntu> Io penso, che le regole stilistiche presenti siano necessarie, d'altronde, si stanno scrivendo guide che tutti dovranno seguire, quindi penso debbano essere corrette nella forma e nel contenuto. Come effettivamente già sono. In fin dei conti le regole stilistiche già esistenti non sono poi tanto restrittive e difficili da applicare, e sicuramente dopo il lavoro di jeremie saranno più chiare.
<gikbuntu> Come comunque già sono
<gikbuntu> finito
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, puoi cortesemente presentarti per il log?
<gikbuntu> giusto
<gikbuntu> gikbuntu → Giacomo Fabriid
<gikbuntu> scusate, Fabris
 * edmael si prenota
<jeremie2> Bene, concludo
<jeremie2> Premetto che adoro le regole :D
<jeremie2> Quindi apprezzo le attuali impostazioni.
<jeremie2> Il mio nasceva scaturiva dalla mole di lavoro che ne scaturisce
<jeremie2> soprattutto in sede di revisione.
 * mlazzari2 si prenota
<jeremie2> Però anche a me le attuali regole non sembrano particolarmente pesanti, e poi... se vengono adottate regole anche su nonciclopedia (e tutto sommato con buoni risultati), non vedo perché
<jeremie2> non dovrebbero funzionare fra gente appassionata di argomenti tecnici.
<jeremie2> Fine.
 * gikbuntu si prenota
<jeremie2> Prego edmael
<edmael> Grazie
<edmael> Io volevo semplicemente dire che sono pienamente d'accordo con la filosofia "non siamo wikipedia"
<edmael> Se le persone vogliono sapere come funziona una rete
<edmael> non leggono la wiki
<edmael> quindi bisognerebbe (IMHO, ovvio) adottare un approccio più tecnico possibile
<edmael> cercando di limitarsi a "La guida spiega questo" → "Comando per raggiungere quello scopo" → "spiegazione del comando". Punto. Niente fronzoli e cose simili.
<edmael> Fine ;)
<jeremie2> Vai mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> allora nessuno ci vieta di anticipare i tempi, se qualcuno dei redattori se la sente può iniziare a revisionare le guide
<mlazzari2> poi casomai controlliamo noi
 * jeremie2 si prenota
<mlazzari2> per i nuovi, selezionando l'opzione informazione della pagina si possono vedere le differenze
<mlazzari2> quindi capire dove sono avvenute le correzioni, io ho imparato in questo modo
<mlazzari2> fine
<jeremie2> vai gikbuntu
<gikbuntu> Una piccola segnalazione: sarebbe utile racchiudere tutte le guide su come scrivere nel wiki in una guida unica o quantomeno raccoglierle in modo che si possano trovarle e consultarle nel minor tempo possibile. Oggi ci sono molte guide (regole stilistiche, wiki 10 passi, glossario rapido, editor, ecc. ecc.) che  si potrebbero unire per rendere anche più semplice la consultazione delle stesse. Fine
<jeremie2> Eccola http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki ;)
<jeremie2> Ovviamente nel tempo possiamo vedere di migliorare i vari aspetti di tutte quelle pagine.
<jeremie2> Per ora abbiamo fatto giusto un'opera di semplificazione 
<jeremie2> mettendo in evidenza alcune pagine e un po' da parte le altre.
<jeremie2> Concludo il discorso su revisione/regole/ecc..
<jeremie2> In pratica quello che servono sono un buon numero di Redattori.
<jeremie2> Come ha accennato Matteo non occorre essere già redattori
<jeremie2> per svolgere quei compiti.
<jeremie2> La cosa importante è che i vari Redattori prendano a cuore le regole
<jeremie2> utilizzate per la stesura delle pagine. Quindi andarsi a rivedere come sono state corrette le guide
 * xdatap1 si prenota
<jeremie2> , come sono state impostate, ecc.. 
<jeremie2> Fine.
<jeremie2> vai xdatap1
<xdatap1> jeremie2, prima che mi dimentico, c'è un bug in quella pagina. (GuidaWiki) Le immagini nell'intestazione sono dei link che portano alla pagina del file allegato, invece di essere un link. Andrebbe corretto ma occorrono conoscenze ninja per quello.
<xdatap1> tutto qua :)
<jeremie2> ... devo ancora entrare in possesso delle regole ninja :)
<jeremie2> Caso mai metto un messaggio in ML. Lo so è una cosa fastidiosa.
<xdatap1> jeremie2, l'header delle pagine del gruppo invece è corretto, ho visto che c'è una sintassi per mostrare le immagini con graffe triple che possono essere incorporati in un link
<xdatap1> jeremie2, ci avrei anche provato solo che poi mi sono perso, penso matteo sappia come fare
<jeremie2> OK
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  si ma bisogna ridimensionare le immagini 
<mlazzari2> cioè caricarle già ridimensionate senza impostare il valore in macro
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, ok, allora vediamo dopo come fare
<xdatap1> jeremie2, il discorso della pagina di Benvenuto, vedo che non è linkata dalle pagine del gruppo, andrebbe inserito da qualche parte, credo
<jeremie2> Si giusto.
<jeremie2> La pagina di introduzione del gruppo faceva un po' da Jolly
<jeremie2> prima della nascita delle nuove 3.
<jeremie2> Andrebbe effettivamente rimessa mano alla prima pagina del gruppo.
<xdatap1> ok allora apriamo una lista di action items:
<xdatap1> jeremie2, puoi pensarci tu a rivedere la home del gruppo?
<jeremie2> OK
<xdatap1> * Rivedere home page del gruppo [jeremie]
<xdatap1> * Correggere immagini banner di Benvenuti [mlazzari2]
<xdatap1> altra cosa, la pagina dei lavori da fare...
<xdatap1> secondo me è ancora lontana dall'essere invitante... voi che ne pensate?
<xdatap1> sto parlando di questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione/PagineDaFare
<gikbuntu> oltre che poco invitante è anche poco aggiornata
<gikbuntu> Bisognerebbe mettersi di impegno per aggiornarla periodicamente
<xdatap1> qualcuno che si candida a dare una mano? anche più di uno, si puo' spezzare il lavoro in tre
 * gikbuntu si candida
<xdatap1> grazie gikbuntu :)
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, potresti provare a clonare la pagina su una di prova e proporre a matteo e jeremie una nuova versione, che ne dici?
<gikbuntu> va bene, la faccio subito e posto il link. Però prima di domenica non posso iniziare i lavori.
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, magari prima la tabella delle traduzioni, poi quella degli aggiornamento a blocchi di una decina di righe
<gikbuntu> in che senso?
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, se inizi domenica va benissimo :)
<gikbuntu> cosa intendi a blocchi di una decina di righe?
<gikbuntu> La copio tutta?
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, si la copi tutta ma chiedi revisione un poco alla volta, invece di starci sopra qualche giorno e chiedere revisione tutta in fondo
<gikbuntu> ok capito. Adesso sto creando la pagina, vi posto il link
<xdatap1> gikbuntu, si si, dopo la riunione 
<gikbuntu> ok
<xdatap1> andiamo avanti. Facciamo un'altra iniziativa per attirare nuovi contributori? Idee?
<jeremie2> Domanda, ma "renderla più invitante" nel senso di accorciare la lista?
<xdatap1> jeremie2, può avere senso, se ci sono molte righe potresti spezzarle per priorità e mettere nella lista quella ad alta priorità soltanto e tenere le altre in pagine vostre di servizio
<xdatap1> jeremie2, entrare in una pagina e vedere 5000 pagine spaventa, invece vederne 10 puo' semplificare la scelta
<jeremie2>  Ok
<xdatap1> c'è anche il fatto che l'imbarazzo della scelta a volte paralizza la scelta stessa... è un comportamento umano
<jeremie2> OK. C'è anche un'altra cosa da aggiustare.
<xdatap1> dicci tutto
<jeremie2> Riguarda le traduzioni
<jeremie2> Sulla pagina si parla anche di collaborazione con il gruppo traduzione
<jeremie2> Però le guide del wiki secondo me hanno poco a che vedere
<jeremie2> con il lavoro svolto normalmente nell'ambito di quel gruppo
<jeremie2> .
<xdatap1> non ricordo se ne parlavamo in chat o alla riunione precedente. Secondo me questa cosa non ha molto senso. Ogni gruppo deve essere autosufficiente
<xdatap1> quindi quello che serve è un po' di traduttori che partecipino qua
<xdatap1> non far veicolare le revisioni avanti e indietro
 * gikbuntu si prenota
 * maegras chiede la parola
<jeremie2> Il fatto è che non si dovrebbe
<xdatap1> al massimo quello che puo' spettare al gruppo traduzioni è definire i glossari
<xdatap1> io ho finito, se anche jeremie2 passerei la parola ai prenotati
<jeremie2> necessariamente seguire le regole che si usano per i programmi e per la documentazione dei programmi.
<jeremie2> Revisionando le guide quello che noto è che quello che interessa sono i contenuti
<jeremie2> per es. di una guida del wiki internazionale. Per la forma è tutta un'altra storia.
<jeremie2> Noi abbiamo già le nostre impostazioni, quindi quello che serve non è esattamente un traduzione rigorosa,
<jeremie2> piuttosto prelevare i contenuti e riadattarli alle nostre pagine.
<jeremie2> Non so se è chiaro? :)
<jeremie2> Fine
<xdatap1> la parola a gikbuntu 
<gikbuntu> Concordo pienamente con quanto detto da xdatap1 e con jeremie2 (che è stato chiarissimo :) ), effettivamente è meglio che dei wiki ce ne occupiamo interamente noi, e con le traduzioni siamo stati autosufficenti fino ad ora, e proprio perchè è andato tutto bene continuerei così. Finito
<xdatap1> la parola a maegras 
<maegras> Grazie :) Volevo fare alcune semplici considerazioni da mero "utilizzatore" del WiKi, visto che non faccio parte del gruppo..
<maegras> 1. Credo che il lavoro dei coordinatori nel tenere aggiornato il wiki sia molto oneroso, almeno in termini di fatica. Ad esempio, cercare le guide obsolete tra 8000 e rotte pagine, può richiedere un notevole sforzo
<maegras> Mi chiedevo allora se non sarebbe utile, sia al gruppo sia all'eventuale fruitore, avere una sorta di pulsante "segnala guida obsoleta"
 * gikbuntu si prenota
<maegras> con la possibilità di scrivere un commento su quale parte sia (o sia ritenuta) obsoleta
<mlazzari2> maegras,  esiste questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CategoryDaRevisionare
<maegras> 2. Sempre da semplice utilizzatore, noto che c'è sempre (o quasi) un link ad un 3D nel forum. Solo che il link punta alla board Documentazione, e magari ad un utente sembra "brutto" scriversi perchè potrebbe sentirsi fuori luogo.
<maegras> 3. (poi rispondo a mlazzari e concludo, scusate se mi dilungo) Credete che potrebbe essere utile "votare" le guide? Un approccio blog-style. Parlando dal mio punto di vista, se scrivo una guida, mi farebbe piacere sapere che, chessò, 5 persone trovano la mia guida utile.
<maegras> 4. Rispondendo a mlazzari2, per chi non conosce il wiki è difficile da notare che la guida è nella CategoryDaRevisionare, visto che appare in fondo alla pagina e, propabilmente, non si sa neanche cosa voglia dire.
<maegras> Quello che volevo mettere in luce con i miei commenti era "solo" rendere il WiKi un po' "vicino" all'utente finale.
<maegras> Fine.
<xdatap1> la parola a gikbuntu 
<gikbuntu> Beh, in un certo senso c'è già la possibilità di segnalare una guida obsoleta, tutti i wiki hanno un pulsante che rimandano alla discussione del forum nella quale si "sviluppa" quella guida. Non penso che un utente si debba sentire fuori luogo, d'altra parte è sempre "il forum", dove cerca le soluzioni ai suoi problemi. Comunque si può cambiare il collegamento scrivendo, per esempio, "segnala eventuali errori in QUESTA pagina". In ogni caso le 
<gikbuntu> guide obsolete (dovrebbero) avere il wikibanner "articolo da revisionare" (mi sembra, correggetemi se sbaglio). Fine
<xdatap1> intervengo io
<xdatap1> che il sistema ci sia già lo percepisco, però non dobbiamo mai preoccuparci di domandarci "è migliorabile?"
<xdatap1> quindi domandiamocelo e alla prossima riunione magari ne riparliamo :)
<xdatap1> Andando avanti: jeremie2, mlazzari2: guardando la composizione del gruppo io percepisco una priorità: trovare ancora qualche editore. Voi che ne pensate?
<jeremie2> È la priorità n°1
<xdatap1> quindi occorre pensare una "campagna" per trovare editori
<xdatap1> che ne dite di una bella mail in intergruppi?
 * gikbuntu si prenota
<jeremie2> potrebbe essere un inizio.
<mlazzari2> +1
 * jeremie2 si prenota
<xdatap1> e poi pensavo, certi operatori che ci lurkano, tipo totopalma potrebbero darsi un po' da fare e diventare editori :P
<xdatap1> ho finito, a te gikbuntu, dopo c'è jeremie2 
<gikbuntu> Volevo dire, che se si vuole scrivere una mail in intergruppi
<gikbuntu> bisogna rivedere i criteri per diventare editori
<gikbuntu> Ora bisogna aver redatto almeno 10 guide ed essere redattore da almeno 2 mesi
<gikbuntu> Ciò vuol dire che "uno qualunque" non potrebbe diventare subito editore
<gikbuntu> (giustamente)
<xdatap1> certo, mica scrivere in intergruppi vuol dire che chiunque risponde diventa editore
<xdatap1> ma se non si inizia mai non lo diventa nessuno
<gikbuntu> Magari però si potrebbe trovare qualche redattore che ha i prerequisiti ma non ha mai pensato di proporsi
<gikbuntu> (io mi proporrei volentieri ma non ho i prerequisiti...)
<gikbuntu> Fine
<xdatap1> si, ti rispondo subito poi si passa la parola a jeremie2 
<xdatap1> scrivere in intergruppi significa che scrivi a un gruppo di persone già coinvolte
<xdatap1> che magari iniziano a fare anche cose "che servono" anziché cose "che piacciono". Ciò non toglie che i criteri sono quelli
<xdatap1> è solo un discorso di target
<xdatap1> se scrivi dal planet e cogli gli utenti, ha senso proporre una cosa come "vieni da noi, ci servono redattori, un impegno semplice e limitato"
<xdatap1> se scrivi a gente già coinvolta ha senso dire "abbiamo bisogno di persone che revisionino i lavori di chi inizia adesso"
<xdatap1> a te jeremie2 
 * mlazzari2 si prenota
 * gikbuntu gikbuntu conocorda con quanto detto da xdatap1
<jeremie2> Intanto ribadisco che al di la dei titoli editore/redattore, revisionare pagine
<jeremie2> può in linea di principio essere fatto da chiunque.
<jeremie2> Basta fare in modo che una pagina rientri in certi standard.
<jeremie2> Poi altra osservazione,
<jeremie2> Se i redattori fossero in numero cospicuo... con poco lavoro per ciascuno
<jeremie2> si potrebbe mantenere una buona media di guide revisionate mensilmente.
<jeremie2> Quindi scrivendo in intergruppi si potrebbe avere la possibilità anche di trovare
<jeremie2> un certo numero di persone con un certo livello di rigore nell'editare una pagina
<jeremie2> in modo che con poco sforzo possano partecipare a questa grossa mole di lavoro.
<jeremie2> Fine
<xdatap1> la parola a mlazzari2 
<mlazzari2> come già detto da jeremie nessuno vieta un redattore ad iniziare a revisionare anzi....
<mlazzari2> è il sistema migliore per imparare
<mlazzari2> quindi gikbuntu  se vuoi provare sei il benvenuto
<mlazzari2> giusto per farvi capire come dovrebbero essere le guide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<mlazzari2> ok questa è da revisionare ma solo nei contenuti
<mlazzari2> quindi 
<mlazzari2> elenchi puntati
<mlazzari2> premer x per fare y
<mlazzari2> molto sintetica senza tanti fronzoli, di veloce lettura
<mlazzari2> chi cerca una guida deve risolvere un problema o installare un software, non capire il perchè si fa cosi :)
<mlazzari2> finito
<xdatap1> ok, comunque prepariamo questa mail in intergruppi e proviamo 
<xdatap1> altra proposta: un doc jam via irc
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  tutti da me :)
<xdatap1> se non sapete cosa è un Jam: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/UbuntuJam
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, si puo' organizzare. L'importante è che partecipino molto nuovi via IRC
<xdatap1> che ne dite, puo' aiutare?
<jeremie2> Potrebbe essere una buona idea.
<jeremie2> Personalmente non ci ho mai pensato... magari da valutare gli eventuali contro.
<xdatap1> tanto credo debba essere fatto a settembre
<xdatap1> il global jam è i primi di settembre, facciamo che partecipiamo al global con un doc jam?
<jeremie2> Si potrebbe esser messo in lizza :)
<xdatap1> allora action item
<xdatap1> * Organizzare un Doc Jam per settembre [xdatap1,jeremie,mlazzari]
<xdatap1> * Preparare mail per intergruppi [xdatap1,jeremie,mlazzari]
<xdatap1> io ho finito la lista di cose che volevi dirvi, altri interventi?
<jeremie2> Personalmente no.
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, hai da aggiungere altro?
<mlazzari2> no ;)
<xdatap1> ok, la riunione è finita
<xdatap1> ciao a tutti!
<jeremie2> Ciao!
<maegras> saluti
<mlazzari2> grazie a tutti ciao ;)
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, jeremie2 : a spostare il log ci penso io
<jeremie2> OK
<mlazzari2> yep
<gikbuntu> avrei ancora una proposta
<gikbuntu> scusate per il ritardo ma ero via
<gikbuntu> c'è qualcuno?
<greenrabbit> sera Claudinux 
<greenrabbit> scusami volevo chiederti come mai sono stato bannato da #ubuntu-it #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-07-20
<faber_> scusate
<faber_> devo installare ubuntu
<faber_> c'è qualcuno
<mapreri> !supporto | faber_ 
<ubot-it> faber_: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<faber_> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2019-07-21
<Alessio> Prova ok
